# Is trapping considered hunting??



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Is trapping considered hunting?? I mean in legal terms. I have a lease that STATES ALL hunting rights to me. I have a trespasser that is trapping, is that considered hunting??


----------



## D_Hunter (Aug 22, 2004)

Not really sure how the law reads on this. But I do know that Recreational Trespass covers both hunting and trapping.

This, most likely, is what the trapper that is trespassing would be written up for. Unless he/she had more than 1 violation.


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

I know you can't trap with a hunting license. 

Good question...


----------



## dodge7 (Jan 18, 2005)

Wouldn't the taking of game by any means, be considered hunting, is the glass half full, or half empty?


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

dodge7 said:


> Wouldn't the taking of game by any means, be considered hunting, is the glass half full, or half empty?


Thats what I thought also!!


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

When the Sleeping Bear Dunes Lakeshore was set up it was in the paperwork that hunting and fishing would be allowed. Every one thought that trapping was included. 

Down the line the Feds decided to ban trapping. They were taken to court and won. Trapping is BANNED in the Sleeping Bear Dunes. The court considered trapping a totally seperate activity from huntiong, Therefore the trappers got the shaft.

As an after thought remember that the DNR is wanting to give OUR lands along the PM River in Mason county to the feds. They can do what they want with the lands after we give them the controll of OUR lands over to the bureaucrats in Washington. :rant: :rant:


----------



## dodge7 (Jan 18, 2005)

Is the dunes a federal, or state park


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

You must have a fur harvester license to trap. You must also have a fur harvester license to hunt coyote. I don't no anywhere that states a person has to use a gun to hunt. In my opinion, hunting and trapping are one of the same.


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

boehr said:


> You must have a fur harvester license to trap. You must also have a fur harvester license to hunt coyote. I don't no anywhere that states a person has to use a gun to hunt. In my opinion, hunting and trapping are one of the same.


Thank You!!


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

I also let my fingers type before my brain. I meant raccoon and not coyote because coyote is covered under small game or furharvester.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

The Sleeping Bear Dunes are Federal


----------



## Rondevous (Mar 14, 2005)

Many townships consider hunting and trapping seperate.


If you lease does not spell it out...... well good luck.

It would take a judge to decide.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Rondevous said:


> Many townships consider hunting and trapping seperate.
> 
> 
> If you lease does not spell it out...... well good luck.
> ...


I think you would find that in those townships it has to do with the discharge of a firearm, not a matter of hunting verses trapping.


----------

